# Handle



## RRLOVER (Sep 24, 2011)

Here's another one of the poorly stabilized spalted wood I purchased.I had two blocks explode while drilling the tang holes:slaphead:,you get what you pay for.What do you guys think about the rounding of the end of the handle.


----------



## tk59 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hmm. I'm not sure I feel strongly one way or the other as far as rounding. I think it's a nice-looking handle though. I think maybe it's a little strange to have straight lines on one end and curved lines at the other? As far as stabilization, I don't understand why a poorly stabilized piece would explode. Is it just pressure from the clamp?


----------



## jwhite (Sep 24, 2011)

I like it..... a lot.:thumbsup:

What bit were you using? I usually set the RPMs low and use minimal pressure and back out a lot to clear the hole of dust and shavings when working with any burl... tricky stuff.


----------



## RRLOVER (Sep 24, 2011)

They exploded due to the spalting.I was told to try and break the block with my hand to ensure they are solid.They both came apart on a spalting line when I was drilling.


----------



## tk59 (Sep 24, 2011)

I see. Thanks.


----------



## mhenry (Sep 24, 2011)

Beautiful!! I like it. What are you going to put it on?


----------



## RRLOVER (Sep 24, 2011)

I have eight blades in the process of being heat treated.


----------



## Burl Source (Sep 26, 2011)

I just noticed this thread.
The wood in the photo looks a lot like some of my spalted maple burl.
At the very least I can tell that it is west coast spalted maple burl.

If the wood came from me, let me know and I will send you a full refund of what you paid.

Their are certain structural issues to keep in mind when using spalted woods.
I don't want to hijack the thread so I will post a thread in my subforum about spalted woods.


----------



## RRLOVER (Sep 27, 2011)

Burl Source said:


> I just noticed this thread.
> The wood in the photo looks a lot like some of my spalted maple burl.
> At the very least I can tell that it is west coast spalted maple burl.
> 
> ...


 

The wood did not come from you.The person I purchased it from did the stabilizing himself.I knew better then to purchase wood that was not stabilized by right company but I bought the wood anyway:bashhead: Once they get mounted and have a few coats of tru oil they will be just fine.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Sep 27, 2011)

RRLOVER said:


> The wood did not come from you.The person I purchased it from did the stabilizing himself.I knew better then to purchase wood that was not stabilized by right company but I bought the wood anyway:bashhead: Once they get mounted and have a few coats of tru oil they will be just fine.


 
Mario, 
is this an adaptation of Rader's construction, or is it an optical illusion? I see a little curve to the end cap. 

M


----------



## RRLOVER (Sep 27, 2011)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Mario,
> is this an adaptation of Rader's construction, or is it an optical illusion? I see a little curve to the end cap.
> 
> M


 
Yes, there is a curve on the end cap.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Sep 28, 2011)

Very cool.


----------

